# Ashtray Delete HOWTO with Pictures



## khanklatt (Dec 22, 2005)

OEMPlus sells Ashtray Delete parts that allow you to convert your ashtray into a spacious cubbyhole which I installed about a month ago.








My writeup is available on my blog.
http://www.khan.org/blog/index.cgi/2007/10/15 
Note that I retrofitted the LED that lights ashtray to light the storage cubby.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

That is a GREAT post - wish I had that when I did mine. Also wish I'd thought of the light "mod"!!!!


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

This is something I'm def gonna do.
Thanks for the DYI. The pics are really helpful.


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

Good job, nice pics... much appreciated.


----------



## khanklatt (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Ashtray Delete HOWTO with Pictures (khanklatt)*

Thanks for the kind words. It was a lot easier for me to pull it off from comments posted on this thread earlier so I owe a debt of gratitude to this forum.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice writeup! You really need one more picture though, the finished installed product. Great job.


----------



## JanVroen (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great! Thanks for the instructions. Might have to do this on my car, too.
How soon before this is default, and the ashtray is a dealer option?!


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: Ashtray Delete HOWTO with Pictures (khanklatt)*

Wow! That looks great. I like how it's got some depth to it... I have a tin of mints that occasionally will fly out when taking a turn. I usually keep my shades in there, but they never really fit. Guess I can stop looking for a sunglass holder like the New Beetle style holder that I had on my old MK-IV Jetta.


----------



## a3 dude (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

Mods...
DIY sitcky?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (a3 dude)*

Great write-up!
We have more of these in stock...


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Order placed!








Order received. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for your prompt service OEMpl.us !

_Modified by yowzaa at 4:41 PM 11-21-2007_

Install complete. Elapsed time 2hr (w/







)
Thanks again for the great DYI


_Modified by yowzaa at 9:32 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Nice writeup! You really need one more picture though, the finished installed product. Great job.

Here's my finished product (for the double DIN)--the capacity is really enormous, and this photo fails to do it justice. This shot shows it with _all_ the tools I used for the installation:
LED flashlight (it's 6" long--you see only half of it)
1/4" ratchet handle;
two 1/4" extensions;
socket driver handle;
Allen wrench.
And there's probably enough room left over for a pair of sunglasses and my Nuvi GPS (if I wanted to stuff all that cr*p at once).
















Phil


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice pics. I'm tempted, but then again, I like the look of the brushed aluminum and don't keep crap in my car anyways... Chances are, if I had the delete, I would want the ashtray. Grass is always greener...


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

One thing I will add to the HOWTO - you really should remove BOTH grab handles. I only removed one and, as a result, the rubber does not fit quite right on one side.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

Nice might just have to get 1


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Nice pics. I'm tempted, but then again, I ... don't keep crap in my car anyways... Chances are, if I had the delete, I would want the ashtray. Grass is always greener...

No crap at all...ever...not even temporarily????








It does take a while to get used to the absence of that utterly useless expanse of brushed Al where the ashtray once was, but the convenience of having loads of crap at your fingertips more than compensates.







I guess I'm guilty of keeping "crap in my car"--especially if a pair of sunglasses qualifies as that. Previously there was no secure --and handy--place for keeping a pair eyeglasses except for the glove box, which is not exactly a handy spot. Perhaps those with single DIN radios have a bit more space to start with. BTW yam, if you really "don't keep crap in [your] car", then why would you be "tempted" to do the modification?








Oh, one other thing: I heartily agree with aeltingon's recommendation to remove _both_ grab handles in order to do the installation. 
Phil 


_Modified by 200qandA3q at 8:17 PM 11/20/2007_


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Ashtray Delete HOWTO with Pictures (khanklatt)*

how did you mount the LED?my led is L shaped. Did you glue it? I have everything apart just waiting to get to a car wash so i can vacuum out all the junk i have under the ashtray.
thanks for the DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## khanklatt (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Ashtray Delete HOWTO with Pictures (marf34)*

Good question. I ended up removing the LED from the black L shaped bracket.
I drilled a hole just big enough to fit the LED into the gap resulting in the friction mount.
I experimented first by supergluing the L bracket to the bottom of the tray, even tried dremmeling off the ribbing around the hole so that it was a snug fit, and eventually gave up since the glue would just melt the plastic rather than adhesing together.
Bottom line: gotta mcgyver it together.


----------



## khanklatt (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (200qandA3q)*

Agreed about both trim pieces being loosened (don't need to be removed, per se).
I hinted at this in my write up when I said "Next, remove the screws at the front of the triangle trim piece*s*." You can see both trim pieces dangling a bit from where I loosened both of them:


----------



## HappyBlumpkin (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (200qandA3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200qandA3q* »_
Perhaps those with single DIN radios have a bit more space to start with. 

Single DIN cars have about the same amount of room behind the ashtray as you have there now with the ashtray delete. At least, seems like it from the pictures, I keep a pack of gum, the plastic cover i broke off the back seat when it was folded down (I should fix that some day), and little things I need for that particular trip or my sunglasses and still have spare room, and quarters fit in the ashtray well, so I have them for meters.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (HappyBlumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HappyBlumpkin* »_
Single DIN cars have about the same amount of room behind the ashtray as you have there now with the ashtray delete. At least, seems like it from the pictures, I keep a pack of gum, the plastic cover i broke off the back seat when it was folded down (I should fix that some day), and little things I need for that particular trip or my sunglasses and still have spare room, and quarters fit in the ashtray well, so I have them for meters.








Delayed response....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

At least he responded.


----------



## HappyBlumpkin (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_







Delayed response....









whoa! ok, that's weird, I swear this thread showed up on the first page listing so I didn't look at the dates








sorry about that!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (HappyBlumpkin)*

lol, no worries! Saw a few ancient threads re-appear recently...


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

NOW with pics! 

Different DIY, but probably just as effective. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...e-idiots-guide-to-Ashtray-removal-and-LED-mod


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Willie Gee said:


> NOW with pics!
> 
> Different DIY, but probably just as effective.
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...e-idiots-guide-to-Ashtray-removal-and-LED-mod


 Thank god for this, I just got mine in the mail yesterday and I was hoping I wouldn't have to remove the HVAC system


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The AC controls just pop out once you remove the buttons above it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> The AC controls just pop out once you remove the buttons above it.


Yeah my buttons are at the very top, so its not that easy to pop them off.


----------

